# Please HELP--ate SILIC GEL pack.



## dianerae (Jan 31, 2011)

This morning at 9:00 my bunny ate a pack of SILIC GEL--the ones that are packed in shoe boxes and inside furniture. My husband was able to pull the wrapper out of her mouth but she did eat the gel balls. She is an 18 month old Zeeland. She is spayed, lives in the house-free to run around, no cage. Her diet consists of mostly greens and hay. Eats very little pellets, about 1/8 cup of oxbow bunny basics T. She drinks very little water because of the amounts of fresh greens--parsley, cilantro, green leaf, kale, collards, romaine, few carrots and today 3 cherries. So far she is acting normal, running around, doing bunny jumps, no change in behavior or diet. But then again it has only been 2 1/2 hrs. I called our rabbit vet--who is 3 hrs. away--one way. He said it should pass threw--just feed her lots of hay and monitor her poops and urinary output. If there is a change call right away and bring her down. about 6 months ago she got very sick--with a bad UTI and the help and advice I received on this sight was--WONDERFUL and right on with what the vet did. There is a lot of very talented, educated people here. I am hoping someone will be able to give me some advice and hopefully some reassurance. Any advice / information will be greatly appreciated. THANK-YOU i advance. Diane ray:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 31, 2011)

Just watch her closely, keep her well hydrated (soak the veggies in cold water, give her a bit of fruit, maybe some juice-spiked water along with her regular water. 

She should be fine, but you have to catch any digestive upsets quickly. 



sas :clover:


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 31, 2011)

*dianerae wrote: *


> This morning at 9:00 my bunny ate a pack of SILIC GEL--the ones that are packed in shoe boxes and inside furniture. My husband was able to pull the wrapper out of her mouth but she did eat the gel balls. She is an 18 month old Zeeland. She is spayed, lives in the house-free to run around, no cage. Her diet consists of mostly greens and hay. Eats very little pellets, about 1/8 cup of oxbow bunny basics T. She drinks very little water because of the amounts of fresh greens--parsley, cilantro, green leaf, kale, collards, romaine, few carrots and today 3 cherries. So far she is acting normal, running around, doing bunny jumps, no change in behavior or diet. But then again it has only been 2 1/2 hrs. I called our rabbit vet--who is 3 hrs. away--one way. He said it should pass threw--just feed her lots of hay and monitor her poops and urinary output. If there is a change call right away and bring her down. about 6 months ago she got very sick--with a bad UTI and the help and advice I received on this sight was--WONDERFUL and right on with what the vet did. There is a lot of very talented, educated people here. I am hoping someone will be able to give me some advice and hopefully some reassurance. Any advice / information will be greatly appreciated. THANK-YOU i advance. Diane ray:


I hope your bunny gets better! Thank you for the comment. Everyone has ecperienced something with their bunny here. This site is so wonderful!


----------



## dianerae (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks as though my Slinky is going to be alright !!! It has been 27 hours now and there has been no changes in Slinky's appetite, activity level, bowel/urinary functions. She has been running and jumping all over the house, tormenting her older bun, Sweetpea, and begging by the fridg.:clapping: Is 27 hrs. long enough for it to pass through her system? She has been pooping and urinating lots. I would like to thank Pipp and Sweetie for the words of wisdom and support.

Diane:big wink:


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 1, 2011)

You're welcome! I would give it more time to pass through her system, more like a few days at least, just to be sure that she is okay.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2011)

Did it all come out ok? (pun intended)


----------



## dianerae (Feb 8, 2011)

I would like to report that Slinky "passed" all the silica gel without any complications. Thank you to everyone that was concerned. Sorry it took me so long to put this up--I was away and very busy. Thanks again. :wave:


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 8, 2011)

dianerae wrote:


> I would like to report that Slinky "passed" all the silica gel without any complications. Thank you to everyone that was concerned. Sorry it took me so long to put this up--I was away and very busy. Thanks again. :wave:



omg i first read this and thought you said she passed as in passed away. i was like :shock: noooooooooooo

thank god everything is ok!


----------



## dianerae (Feb 8, 2011)

OH MY!!! what a horrible choice of word I used. I went back and read it and I can see how you thought that. So sorry! I would like to send out a warning to everyone--Check under all your furniture. Slinky pulled one of those silica packs from uner a chair that I had just purchased. The pack was stapled to the underside of it. She(being the little snoop that she is) was under it and must have seen it there and just had to investigate. What a horrible feeling we had when we seen the empty pack in her mouth. Please check under all your furniture for these--who would have thought they would be stapled to furniture.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm glad she got the silic gel through ok. Major concerns from eating that would be dehydration in the GI tract leading to stasis or damage to the lining of the digestive tract because the silica is sometimes a bit abrasive.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad things are okay! Thank you for the warning very much appreciated!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, never would have thought of it. I am finishing bunny proofing my office so I will look under the furniture tonight for them. Glad everything is back to normal.


----------

